# Udev 104 upgrade and LVM2 [SOLVED]

## sr66

I upgraded my udev after reading this http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20061127-newsletter.xml

```

2. Heard in the community

gentoo-user

Coldplug deprecated by udev-103 update? / udev and coldplug blocking each other!

Two different users found themselves concerned by the recent demise of coldplug, the package which formerly handled devices which are already connected at the time the system is booted. Peter K was assured that he'd read his emerge --sync output correctly and that, as of udev 103, coldplug was indeed gone.

Hans de Hertog found himself more concerned by the mutual blocks that udev and coldplug seemed to have thrown up:

Code Listing 2.1: blocker output

[blocks B ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

[blocks B ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-103)

[ebuild U ] sys-fs/udev-103 [087-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 195 kB

Hans was assured that the recently stabilized udev 103 was an entire replacement for coldplug. Plucking up his courage, he unmerged coldplug, merged udev 103 and cleaned up by deleting /etc/init.d/coldplug and running rc-update del coldplug. As a bonus, he discovered it was no longer necessary to edit /lib/rcscripts/addons/udev-start.sh to have udev handle coldplugging.

    * http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-user/msg_104287.xml

    * http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-user/msg_104286.xml

```

I believed this and unmerged coldplug and emerged udev 104!!!

Now my logical volumes won't load anymore after the update.

I get an error that says...

```

Unable to make device node for 

....

mkdir failed: Read-only file system"

```

Does anyone else have this issue with LVM2 after an udev 104 upgrade?

Thanks!Last edited by sr66 on Sat Feb 10, 2007 11:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vadik56

That's strange. I have LVM2 on my box and i don't have any issues after upgrading to udev-104-r9

----------

## drescherjm

I had the same problem at work with linux software raid drives yesterday and it prevented the machine from successfully booting. After a few tries to fix the problem I unmerged udev-104 and reemerged an old version and installed coldplug again and all was well.

----------

## Doctor D.

Hi,

I had the same problem here. Seems that something changed so that the /dev directory isn't writeble when the voume groups are to be activated.

Upgrading baselayout solved the problem.

hth

Doctor D.

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> Upgrading baselayout solved the problem. 

 

Hmm, I did that after reverting to the old version...

BTW, What version of baselayout are you now using?

----------

## sr66

I am unable to use commands such as "emerge" because the logical volumes aren't loaded.    

Is my only option to use  a livecd, chroot and then emerge baselayout?  If that doesn't work then it looks like I will have to downgrade udev and install coldplug.

Any other ideas?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Thanks!

----------

## Doctor D.

 *sr66 wrote:*   

> I am unable to use commands such as "emerge" because the logical volumes aren't loaded.    
> 
> 

 

My root partition is not in the logical volume, so I was still able to boot into a more-or-less functioning system and then activate the volume & mount the other partitions manually.

If you have your root partition in the logical volume, I guess you'll really have to boot a livecd and recover the system from there.

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

>  BTW, What version of baselayout are you now using?

 

It's now version 1.12.9 (the current one in ~x86).

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> It's now version 1.12.9 (the current one in ~x86).

 

Thanks. That is the one I upgraded to on Friday after I downgraded udev and installed coldplug. I did have to do this via a live cd as the system was totally nonfunctional. If I get time on Monday I will try to upgrade udev and remove coldplug and see if it still boots. I do have one problem, I run this box headless as it is in a network closet so I will have to move it (again) to my development room first for testing.

----------

## sr66

As Doctor D said, upgrading the baselayout worked and got me to the next level but I ended up with another issues.

Anyway...here is how I got out of this udev 104 nightmare!!!

I had LVM2 and a partial system so I did this

```

vgscan

vgchange -a y

vgmknode

#used /etc/fstab and did all my mounts

mount /dev/vg_linux/usr /usr

...

...

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

emerge baselayout

dispatch-conf

reboot

```

Now the reboot froze at Letting udev process events

Searching the forum I found that this thread and it described my situation 100%

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-519893-highlight-letting+udev+process+events.html

I did what user damato decribed in page 2

To do that (this is documentation for myself because I always forget how to chroot  :Rolling Eyes:  )

```

#boot using livecd  and gentoo-nofb

#change to root

sudo su -

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

#the following two commands don't work in my system

env-update 

source /etc/profile 

#edit rules file and comment out firmare line as decribed by damato

```

It will be another few weeks before I touch my system.  Although, I really want to upgrade mythtv to .20.

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> Although, I really want to upgrade mythtv to .20.

 

That is pretty harmless. I have been running SVN code for a long time I have had no problems from that. Just make a backup of your database before you try any upgrade as a lot of new versions of mythtv change the db schema such that it is necessary to recover from a backup of the db to downgrade.

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> If I get time on Monday I will try to upgrade udev and remove coldplug and see if it still boots.

 

I just updated udev and It worked fine with the latest baselayout (baselayout-1.12.9) and the latest udev (udev-104-r10).

----------

